# Female friends in Christchurch



## MelKiwi (Oct 3, 2010)

Kia Ora, Gidday, hi ya!
Are you new to Christchurch, or just wanting to make a friend?

I am 35, work in Administration, have made some great friends off the internet over the years.
Love meeting people, going for coffee, dinners out.

who knows maybe we have a bit in common?

have a great weekend!


----------



## jimmy2shoes (Dec 5, 2014)

dating sites work well too you know, I believe they have the "friends only" option although I'm not up to date with NZ trends lol


----------

